# Life skills Micropedia FREE DL



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.caseylifeskills.org/pages/res/res_ACLSAGuidebook.htm#3

Go to this link and look for the following:

_
I Can Do It! A Micropedia of Living on Your Own

This engaging, easy to use resource can be used by older youth to guide them through most topics pertaining to living on their own, including budgeting, housing, daily living and relationships. For self-teaching or group teaching.
_

This also has a set of worksheets to get to go with the micropedia... SCROLL CLEAR DOWN TO THE END OF THE PAGE TO FIND THE BELOW:

_MICROLIFE - Mini Micropedias and Resource Workbooks For Special Subjects.
Mini-Micropedias are taken from chapters of "I Can Do It! A Micropedia of Living on your own." They cover all the information covered in the corresponding section of "I Can Do It!" In addition, companion learning activities for teaching life skills are available.

Here is a list that describes each resource.

I Need a Place to Live! A Mini-Micropedia has 42 pages of quick, easy-to-read comprehensive information to help find a place to live and furnish it.
Download Full Version (Free)

I Need a Place to Live! Activities for Real Life Learning has 49 pages of creative, reproducible worksheets, teaching ideas & tests. Included are lease & rental applications; apartment check-lists; cost planning sheets; needs and wants analysis; furnishings inventory; and preplanning guides.
Download Full Version (Free)

Cleaning my Place: A Mini-Micropedia has 48 pages of comprehensive information for cleaning a living area.
Download Full Version (Free)

Cleaning My Place Activities for Real Life Learning has over 40 pages of creative, reproducible teaching activities such as role playing examples; demonstration sheets; training videos; research; cleaning plans; family of roommate involvement; interviews; questions to analyze; group work; community visits; activities for washing dishes and vacuuming.
Download Full Version (Free)

Lookin' Good! A Mini-Micropedia has comprehensive information that covers ways to use line and design to "look good."
Download Full Version (Free)

Lookin' Good! Activities for Real Life Learning has over 40 pages of reproducible sheets. Includes clothing plans; line and design; grooming; color analysis; mending, chopping challenges; thrift shop style show; laundry & stain removal activities.
Download Full Version (Free)

Hungry? Eat Healthy! A Mini-Micropedia has information on nutrition for everyday life.
Download Full Version (Free)

Hungry? Eat Healthy! Activities for Real Life Learning has over 40 pages of reproducible sheets which include meal analysis and plans; grocery store shopping; reading labels; scavenger hunts; time management sheets; cooking and restaurant experiences; and community involvement.
Download Full Version (Free)

Money Matters: A Mini-Micropedia helps youth learn to make decisions for spending money wisely.
Download Full Version (Free)

Money Matters: Activities for Real Life Learning has 36 pages of reproducible sheets which include goal setting; visioning; needs and wants analysis; budgeting; banking; balancing check books; personal insurance and saving plans; consumer protection; letters of complaint; credit; banking choice analysis; and envelope budgeting process.
Download Full Version (Free)_

There is also a free resources list of LOTS of stuff that is GREAT STUFF!! I love this link!!! 

I also love the READY SET FLY! Parents link!!! Lots of good stuff to do at home with your kidlets!! 

Enjoy!!


----------

